# Tarantula L1 L2 L3 ?!?! What does it mean?



## deadbeta

Hi guys, being more of a reptile person, I'm clueless on Tarantulas, what does L1, L2 etc mean when refering to Tarantulas and Mantids, is this their growth phase?

If so, is there any charts that show weeks - L1/2/3 ratios?

: victory:


----------



## macro junkie

assuming its the same as prayingmantids L1 or 1st instar means its just hatched(shed once) L2 or 2nd instar means shed 2 times..this goes all the way up to subadult(L7) and adult(L8)


----------



## deadbeta

OK thanks mate!:2thumb:


----------



## _simon_

I've never seen that used with T's. Normally it's either body size or leg span.


----------



## Lucifus

Its rarely used for t's as they grow differently.


----------



## Toeboe

_simon_ said:


> I've never seen that used with T's. Normally it's either body size or leg span.


Its all over Youtube. I wondered what it meant myself initially. Try typing Lasiodora Parahybana, followed by L9 or whatever. It seems to be used by USA and eastern block countries.

*
*


----------



## _simon_

Odd, I use an American based T forum and can't say I've noticed it used on there.


----------



## Lucifus

Germans tend to use it.


----------



## steveyruss

Yes, the exotic business is quite large in germany, you'll come across it a lot of Youtube or German websites. I think the instar system is quite useful.


----------



## deadbeta

Instar?
Is that the same thing?

Sorry, I'm completely clueless when it comes to T's and quite fancy one of my own!:flrt:


----------

